# mavs fans have.....



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=271464&page=1&pp=15

no class for booing finley according to the thread up above.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

seriously though, do you guys think Finley deserves to get booed? I'm not saying we should start feeling sorry for the guy now, but from a rational standpoint it is kinda unfair to boo him for various things that he absolutely had no control over. I hope after this series is over Mavs fans can still remember the fond memories Finley has brought to this franchise.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I boo him for the several un-fond memories I have of him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You may have some unfond memories, but I'm sure you've also had some fond memories.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen said:


> You may have some unfond memories, but I'm sure you've also had some fond memories.


 I remember that game in Chicago Mike hits the game winner and runs of the court slapping the refs hand haha good times


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

you haven't heard me say as a fan I dislike finley as a person. I think he's a class act. But he's on the opposing team and he's not on my team anymore so I boo him just like I would any other spurs player


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm booing the Silver and Black #4 not Mike the person. 
He's one of the classiest guys in the league, no doubt, but booing is gamesmanship. 
Part of a good solid rivalry.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

mff4l said:


> you haven't heard me say as a fan I dislike finley as a person. I think he's a class act. But he's on the opposing team and he's not on my team anymore so I boo him just like I would any other spurs player


:cheers:



TX_MAVFAN said:


> I'm booing the Silver and Black #4 not Mike the person.
> He's one of the classiest guys in the league, no doubt, but booing is gamesmanship.
> Part of a good solid rivalry.


:cheers:

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> seriously though, do you guys think Finley deserves to get booed? I'm not saying we should start feeling sorry for the guy now, but from a rational standpoint it is kinda unfair to boo him for various things that he absolutely had no control over. I hope after this series is over Mavs fans can still remember the fond memories Finley has brought to this franchise.


I just wanted to point out that Finley had 100% control over which team he can go to. He CHOSE to go to the Spurs. He KNEW the kind of disdain that exists between these two teams, and he simply wants to fuel that anger. He's playing for the Spurs at $2.6M off the bench. Which team wouldn't sign such a player? If he had picked Detroit Pistons, I am sure most people here would still be rooting for the man.

Why do Dallas fans have absolutely nothing bad to say about Steve Nash? Why does Finley get boo'ed?

Oh... by the way, we ARE talking about the PLAYOFFS, where the intensity of a regular season game is mega-plied. Yes, I was at the game, and YES, I BOOED Finley!

:cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

He turned down MORE money from the Suns to go to the Spurs. Another fun fact. Keys members from the Suns visited him personally (yes that includes Nash) and he still chose to go to the Spurs. If that doesn prove he just wanted to stick it to the Mavs I dunno what does.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Finley is chasing a championship. So instead of booing, lets beat the Spurs in game 7. I'm sure he will be pissed off. As soon as he left the Mavs, we get a championship, wouldn that be great.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Finley is chasing a championship. So instead of booing, lets beat the Spurs in game 7. I'm sure he will be pissed off. As soon as he left the Mavs, we get a championship, wouldn that be great.


That's exactly what I thought when he signed (and probably you too). Finley admitted that he was "riding their coat tails". It just seems right to go all the way, shed of those who didn't want to be here anyway.

I wanted to knock Nash out last year, as well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That's exactly what I thought when he signed (and probably you too). Finley admitted that he was "riding their coat tails". It just seems right to go all the way, shed of those who didn't want to be here anyway.
> 
> I wanted to knock Nash out last year, as well.


I just had one of those random rants in the main thread. Those people are really pissing me off with that "no class" crap.

:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

mff4l said:


> you haven't heard me say as a fan I dislike finley as a person. I think he's a class act. But he's on the opposing team and he's not on my team anymore so I boo him *just like I would any other spurs player*


That may be true for you, but there is NO other spur that is booed as much as him during the games. Do you watch the spurs games regularly? Everytime we play against Devin Brown, we cheer our asses off. And that is exactly what that thread is about.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

ezealen said:


> That may be true for you, but there is NO other spur that is booed as much as him during the games. Do you watch the spurs games regularly? Everytime we play against Devin Brown, we cheer our asses off. And that is exactly what that thread is about.



cmon man. the spurs and utah are NOT interstate rivals like the mavs and spurs are.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Spurs fans continue to realize...it's the playoffs. If you choose to cheer on Devin Brown in the playoffs, you're ***king insane.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3602097#post3602097


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

VeN said:


> He turned down MORE money from the Suns to go to the Spurs. Another fun fact. Keys members from the Suns visited him personally (yes that includes Nash) and he still chose to go to the Spurs. If that doesn prove he just wanted to stick it to the Mavs I dunno what does.


Exactly, he also could have went to the Heat. He wanted to give it to us with the SPURS and he FAILED so HELL NO I don't feel sorry for him. I hope he is having fun fishing. :cheers:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Go Mavs and no he shouldnt get booed!


----------

